# Substrate recommendations



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am looking to get substrate for claude's tank and most likely the fry tank as well. Basically, I want to know what substrate is good for plants. The two varieties I am looking at are Eco-complete and Flourite. 

What makes eco-complete good and what makes flourite good. 
What makes eco-complete poor and what makes flourite poor. 

Please, give my your honest feelings about these, your imput will be considered. 

I have been thinking of doing a soil substrate, but at this point, I don't have time with claude moulting each week and looking like he's out hunting my fish. 

I want to plant his tank and make it nice and comfortable for him. I am growing moss to a log, finding him some nice rocks and whatnot. 

your imput is very valuable. I am also considering going for the finer gravel, rather htan the pea sized I've got in my main tank now. 

Also, I am putting this in a 4 gallon long and a 5 gallon tall. Depth recommendations as well.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Both are excellent for plants - I prefer eco-complete myself.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

both are great, i have both mixed into one tank (black and black).... eco I found takes less rinse than flourite


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

using black florite myself been great so far. 
Not using any ferts so far in my lowlight tank


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> both are great, i have both mixed into one tank (black and black).... eco I found takes less rinse than flourite


You rinsed your Eco? According to Caribsea unless adding it to an existing tank, dump it in as is, leave it in the water it ships in as it contains bacteria and blackwater extract.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have a 75g that is all flourite, and smaller tanks that are all eco-complete, and one that is a mix.

I find that (besides the initial dust and particulate matter issues) both are good, but eco-complete tends to be easier to plant into, but flourite holds much better in strong current.

In terms of looks though, I like eco-complete, looks more natural with it's far more uneven particle sizes.

The mix works very well too, and looks nice. My vote: well, considering the sizes of your tanks, one bag of each isn't really that great of a suggestion, so I'd go with the eco-complete.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> You rinsed your Eco? According to Caribsea unless adding it to an existing tank, dump it in as is, leave it in the water it ships in as it contains bacteria and blackwater extract.


blackwater extract?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> blackwater extract?


Like water from the Amazon, stained by peat, tannic acid etc turning the water a yellow/brown colour. Several companies sell additives, some people just add peat to their filters.

I'd be more interested in the bacteria that is supposed to be in the gravel than the blackwater - but you can't get one without the other in bag of Eco Complete.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i didn't rinse the eco, but it didn't leave any cloud really which is why I say takes less rinse than flourite


----------

